# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The Cell Call (non-lucid - 09/21/08)

## Clairity

The Cell Call (non-lucid - 09/21/08) 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...d.php?p=906494


I had many dreams this morning (at least 5) but this one stayed with me the longest.

I am in my car and driving down the highway when I realize that I've missed my exit!



I quickly merge over the two lanes and cross the median to get on the right highway.



I drive further down the highway and see lots of broken glass.. evidently I just missed seeing (or being involved in) a car accident. 

I veer around the glass and look in my rearview mirror to see a woman in a blue car coming up on me fast and I think to myself that she's going too fast to see the glass!

At the very last second she swerves into the next lane narrowly missing the car already occupying that lane. That car swerves in turn and crashes into the car next to it sending that car into a spin.

I am now somehow present in spirit with the woman in the blue car. She looks behind her and sees the devastation that her sudden lane change has caused, but instead of guilt.. she feels only happy that she's not a part of it all.

She gets on her cell phone and calls her mother to tell her about her close call and to warn her to stay off the highway.

Her mother answers her cell and looks up just in time to see a car coming out of a spin, driving the wrong way on the freeway and heading straight for her! 

The daughter hears her mother say, "Hello?" then "OH MY GOD!!!" She then hears a terrified scream, the deafening sound of squealing tires, crunching metal and the lone loud sound of a stuck car horn.



The dream ends..

*NOTE*: It wasn't the phone call that made the mother crash.. it was the daughter's speeding and then making an unsafe lane change. These actions caused the accident that sent a car spinning and finally heading straight for her mother. Plus the irony is the daughter's inital lack of regret for what she set in motion is what made this dream so haunting to me.. what the daughter must now live with.

.

----------


## Bucketheadjamz

this sounds similar to that one dream with the teenager being face up at the end. your dreams are a great read!

----------


## Clairity

Yeah.. they both had a similar twist.  I'm glad you like my dreams!  ::content:: 

.

----------


## Motorblack

great, I like the pictures, really adds to the dream description.

Short and sweet, best way to talk about your dreams.

----------


## Clairity

> great, I like the pictures, really adds to the dream description.
> 
> Short and sweet, best way to talk about your dreams.



Motorblack, thanks so much for the comments!  ::D:  

I have really slacked off on recording my dreams and my recall has suffered.. but I'm trying to get back on track!  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## Massacre

That was amazing. It was short but it gave a kind of message. I haven't seen many dreams that have used irony as a plot point.

----------


## Clairity

> That was amazing. It was short but it gave a kind of message. I haven't seen many dreams that have used irony as a plot point.



Massacre, I'm so glad you liked it!  ::D: 

.

----------


## ElsiaStar

wow that was great. i enjoy reading about your dreams

----------


## Clairity

> wow that was great. i enjoy reading about your dreams



It's so great that you like them!!  ::content::  

I really do need to start recording my dreams again!!  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## SomeDreamer

> I really do need to start recording my dreams again!!



You don't record your dreams!? Shame on you!

 ::hug::

----------


## Clairity

> You don't record your dreams!? Shame on you!



I know.. "life" stresses got in the way and killed my recall but it's starting to come back!  :boogie: 

 ::hug:: 

.

----------


## khh

> I really do need to start recording my dreams again!!



Well, yeah, if this dream is anything to go by you really do. Cause that was one awesome dream  ::biggrin::

----------


## Clairity

> Well, yeah, if this dream is anything to go by you really do. Cause that was one awesome dream



Thanks khh!  ::D: 

When I have good recall, my dreams will have a beginning, middle and end (as evident in this and my other dreams).. but  lately I'm just recalling fragments or the last few minutes.  :Sad: 

.

----------

